# Attracting Asian guys



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Heritage: German/Scots-Irish/Cherokee

I Attract: Men, generally speaking. I feel that I ultimately I pick the ones that I date, I mean just because guys hit on me doesn't mean I'm going to date them. I've had guys of varying races hit on me at one point or another. My longest relationship was with a man whose mother is English and father is Mexican. I currently have a FWB situation with an Argentinian/Chilean-American (but on his Argentinian side he's largely Northern Italian in genetic ancestry, while almost totally Native Chilean on the other, making him look white with some Latino features and almost Asian-looking slanted eyes). I also like Eurasian mixes like Japanese-Scandanavian or varying Russians.

I'm short and curvy, with very naturally large bust.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

alphacat said:


> @dagnytaggart: Btw, I'm really curious, do you like dating Asian guys?


I was thinking this myself.

I was thinking "she must like Asian guys."

Because, really, what woman just takes whomever hits on her? Okay. I mean really.

I'm thinking she likes Asian guys, just as I seem to like Latino/white and EurAsian mixes. Also my high school bf was Irish and Cherokee.

I'm batting Caucasoid/********* admixture for most of my serious attractions or LTR's in one form or another.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

@Fizz, I don't mind being called "bro" as a general rule. But I prefer to be referred to as "bro" by close friends. Otherwise, in true Brit form, I just call people "mate" as the throwaway colloquial people reference.


----------



## alphacat (Mar 17, 2011)

Paradox1987 said:


> @Fizz, I don't mind being called "bro" as a general rule. But I prefer to be referred to as "bro" by close friends. Otherwise, in true Brit form, I just call people "mate" as the throwaway colloquial people reference.


I am NOT a sailor!!


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

alphacat said:


> I am NOT a sailor!!


Yet... 

10char


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Heritage*
100% Indian. [And glad to see that I'm not the only one!]

*History*
Well, average-skinned. Not too fair, neither too dark. Well I'm not a racist, so I won't have problem dating any dark person.

*Body Type*
Not too tall, average height with a slim figure.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Boss said:


> Here's the blast from the past!
> Dude. Give it up, already.
> 
> I mean, of course, no one would find this attractive:


OMG! This totally reminds me of some time last year, my sister (who lives in London) told me that she saw a set and people were shooting a bolly movie and she saw...him! She was so excited and she even hung around the set for a bit to try to get hold of the guy so that she could get his autograph for me, but it didn't happen because he just disappeared or soemthing. aww.


anyyyyway please continue...


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I was thinking this myself.
> 
> I was thinking "she must like Asian guys."
> 
> ...


Of course I like Asian guys, the attraction is mutual.

Whereas I'm not generally physically attracted to black men (I'm NOT a racist, I just don't find myself attracted to their features), but they aren't interested in me either. So everything works out.

@alphacat - All my Asian boyfriends, after a few months at most, have urged me to meet their parents. My Japanese guy keeps hassling me about it - is there a cultural reason for this?

I'm kind of skittish about meeting my SO's parents for some reason. I've always been like that. But I'll need to get over it soon, lol.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

@Kayness,

My mum has the biggest crush on Sonu Nigam. I tease her mercilessly over it LOL.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> Of course I like Asian guys, the attraction is mutual.
> 
> Whereas I'm not generally physically attracted to black men (I'm NOT a racist, I just don't find myself attracted to their features), but they aren't interested in me either. So everything works out.


I think maybe Latino men like me in surprising numbers, but that's probably because I'm the body type (_curvy_, I've noticed, culturally speaking, this is appreciated by both Latinos and African-American men) ...I mean my ISTP told me "all my friends think you're hot, my friend Miguel likes you too...blah blah blah." I'm more than a bit surprised by this since I'm a good 10 years older than many of his friends, though maybe closer to the same age as Miguel who is someone's baby daddy...and I don't want Miguel at all, this isn't the point...the point is. 

Yeah, I guess I get what you're saying. I have the body type that is culturally acceptable by Latino men, plus not to be racist, but I'm white enough to be interesting, but dark enough from my Cherokee background to be vaguely familiar and approachable, not too skinny and blonde or anything.

You on the other hand may not attract black men as a general rule because you are so slender. Is this the point you're making?

Is this about culturally accepted body types? Because that's not personal, that's cultural.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Heritage
Taiwanese.

History
Never had a relationship, someone was interested in me once in grade school, they were white, but it was grade school, I don't really count that. I find many types attractive myself but I am shy and an introvert. 

Body Type
5'8 160, in decent shape. I have small bones though, kinda weird.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Paradox1987 said:


> LMFAO!! Oh good lord that's funny. You do realise that in London, Indian people and white people comprise the two biggest ethnic groups, you really think we maintain segregation? Anyhow if you say so... Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't matter man. You live in London, doesn't mean those women are gonna date you in most cases. I just think you approach White females more hence why you attract them, if you were to approach 10 women from every backgrounds, I promise you your success rate would be the lowest with the Vanilla Honeys.

I live in Alabama, which is a state in a first world country like the US. Tons of White women here would rather go lesbian than date an Indian or Arab.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

If I had a ladder of the type of women I like, it would go somewhat like this:

1. Latinas 
2. Southern European women (Italian, Spaniard, French, etc.)
3. Asian and Asian-White mixed women
4. Arabic/Middle Eastern/Persian women
5. Blondes 
6. White Brunettes (aka more of the American type as opposed to the Italian type)
7. Black women (Black-White mixed and lighter complexion Black women would be much higher up, like number 6 or 5)
8. Indian women
9. Gingers

In terms of the type of women I have had it the worst with down here. 

1. Blonde women
2. Gingers
3. White women in general

the rest have been really easy pickings for me.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> Don't matter man. You live in London, doesn't mean those women are gonna date you in most cases. I just think you approach White females more hence why you attract them, if you were to approach 10 women from every backgrounds, I promise you your success rate would be the lowest with the Vanilla Honeys.
> 
> I live in Alabama, which is a state in a first world country like the US. Tons of White women here would rather go lesbian than date an Indian or Arab.


Lol, dude, seriously. I don't mean to be rude, but you can read right? I quite clearly said:

"I have dated across the racial/ethnic spectrum" - this means I've been on dates with many different types of folk, from many different backgrounds. 

"I wind up in relationships with white/Caucasian ladies" - this means the direct opposite of your assertion. 

Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

alphacat said:


> Come on, man, don't take things so seriously. Bro/sis, is just a casual way to refer to someone, anyone really. I refer to almost any guy my age as 'bro'. I don't think anyone thinks I'm doing it because I think they're my brother. It's like calling someone 'buddy' doesn't mean they're your buddy.
> 
> A funny story on that note. I was once in an incident that involved the police. Two cops arrived on the scene, and after explaining what's going on, I said, 'so that's what happened, dude'. He turned to me, his face grim, and said 'don't call me dude'. So I told him, 'my bad, gal'. Man, did that piss him off. Obviously, pissing off a cop is not a good idea, however, considering how there wasn't much going on in the first place, I didn't really mind.
> 
> All in all, why so serious?


I'll admit, that was a funny story. As for the seriousness, I will call people bro, regardless of gender identity. I will also call these same people, gurl, again, regardless of gender identity. I believe the intention of calling him "brah" was to add some familiarity or comradeship because they're both of Indian heritage. It's all relative.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh wow, I read one of his posts, almost wanted to vomit, then I check another and he's banned. You're safe for now keyboard, you're safe for now...


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Boss said:


> Also, you relate to some members of your community in a way that referring to them as bro/sis makes sense. @Jawz and I refer to each other this way.


^^ I love the word "Bhai" and being referred to as one. 

It's so deep and meaningful. I grew up youngest of 3 and I was even one of the younger ones amongst my cousins. 

For me, as soon as a woman starts referring to me as "Bhai", or "brother", - or if I ask her to refer to me as one - then she's off-limits [period]. 

It's definitely a cultural thing and I like to uphold this particular ideal of my culture because I think it's so beautiful. In my view, it's a huge misconception and one that stems out of socialization that men and women who are not related can't have a brother-sister bond. In Pakistani culture, we are brought up to consider all women our own age as "your Muslim sisters". It's usually taken as merely a term of expression - but there are those who do consider this as such. 

We as Muslim men are taught to lower our gaze if a woman walks past, to treat her with kindness and respect and award her that respect through aversion of our eyes. 

Did I do all of that? No. I don't think it's possible to attain that kind of perfection. Of course, my own ex-wife called me "Bhai" the first time I met her - but in her case, I was not able to consider her as a sister as I had feelings for her. I told her to stop calling me that - and I noticed that her reactions to me changed after that. It was a clear cut signal of my romantic interest in her. 

South Asian courting and relationship dynamics are extremely complex - especially because of all the "rules" surrounding those relationships. They are not at all like western relationship dynamics. If anyone's interested, I am willing to answer any questions with regards to unveiling the complexity of South Asian mating rituals --- not the kind that's been changed due to the South Asian man's socialization within the Western context, of course.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Jawz
This is a very interesting topic. It deserves a new thread, Bhai

It's very interesting..I have some distant Punjabi ancestry. I am fluent in the language, btw. When I visit cousins in Punjab (and pretty much everyone in the family, no matter how distant, is a "cousin or aunt or uncle" of some sort, in South Asian culture), I love referring to my male cousins as 'veer'. It means both brother and warrior lol. "Veer" still rolls off my tongue a lot easier than Bhai, but I do love both terms.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> *Who do you attract the most?*
> No one


I can relate. 
I know what this feels like. . .


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Boss said:


> @Jawz
> This is a very interesting topic. It deserves a new thread, Bhai


Yes can we start a thread about this? I want to hear more


----------

